# Build a wiring harness for a Monster Guts Wiper Motor



## hauntedparts (Jul 27, 2012)

I have sourced the parts needed to make a wiring harness that securely fastens to the Monster Guts wiper motor. I use this wiring harness with all my props and several prop builders use them in their props. Now YOU can build one yourself for only a few dollars!

Nothing worse than chasing an intermittent power problem or the prop not working when you need it to work because of a bad connection to the wiper motor. This wiring harness is easy to make and easy to use. It plugs into the motor and stays in place even with props that shake and vibrate.

Easily connect your wiper motor to power supplies, speed controllers, 2 speed wiper motor switches, etc.You'll have all 5 wires to run the motor on high speed, low speed and 'Park' the motor. You can also quickly change out a motor, power supply, controller, etc. or quickly transfer the wiring harness to another prop.










I have attached a photo of an invoice which gives the information for the company that supplies the parts and the part numbers. You have to make your purchase online as they don't take orders over the phone.

Go to www.onlinecomponents.com and type in the part numbers. You will need:
1 Part Number 880192-1 Fastin-On Nylon Receptacle Housing @ .88 cents each per motor 
5 Part Number 62572-1 Quick Disconnect Terminals @ .09 cents each










Make sure you get the right crimping tool or properly crimp the Quick Disconnect Terminals. 
I used 16awg primary wire. Home Depot sells 24' rolls for 5 bucks each.
You can get the black plastic wire protection and the blue quick connectors at Radio Shack or Home Depot.


----------



## hauntedparts (Jul 27, 2012)

*vvvvv warning! Caution! Please read! Warning! Caution! Please read! Warning! Caution! Please read! Vvvvv

****** you are responsible for correctly building this wiring harness. Make sure you get the right crimping tool and properly crimp the quick disconnect terminals. The maximum wire size for the quick disconnect terminals is 16 awg!

***** to prevent a fire....please consult a wire guage selection table / chart for 16 awg wire to determine the maximum combination of amperage, voltage, watts and wire length that can be used. There is a standard! Please follow it!

***** the wiring harness / pigtail connectors shown in this tutorial are made with 16 awg primary wire and are only 2 feet long. The power supply i use with my props is a 12 volt dc / 5 amp power supply. I keep the power supply close to my motor and run longer cable from my power supply to the 120 volt ac wall outlet.


----------

